# wondering about white delbars.



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have heard of these white delbars, but was wondering..how would I know they were delbars?, I have seen some pics of them and heard they are a smaller homer. they would not be used for racing just flying no more than 40 miles out....anyone have this strain and what do they think, and how really does one know they are delbars?......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> I have heard of these white delbars, but was wondering..how would I know they were delbars?, I have seen some pics of them and heard they are a smaller homer. they would not be used for racing just flying no more than 40 miles out....anyone have this strain and what do they think, and how really does one know they are delbars?......


LOL........the same way you know if a racer is a Janssen or a Houben or any other strain. Gotta trust the person you get them from.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sometimes it's hard to trust them too. Considering a lot of blue bars somehow end up being Janssens and a lot of whites end up being Delbars or one of the other typical white strains.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Best way is to get them from Mr. and Mrs. Delbar.


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

or if its a color like yellow or red its a trenton


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

i hear only good things about delbars but its true you have to buy them from people that have good birds with good liniage


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a pair of blue bar Delbars that I got as a gift from an older flyer in my federation. They gave me nice big kids!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I have supposed white delbars. They are smaller than my other family of whites. Also the males look just like the hens. They are the same size and have the same wattles.

My other family is 'trentons' and they are much larger but very good looking and they both do well on my training flights. The delbars seem to train faster being lighter they seem to get stronger on the wing faster.

I band all my delbars on the right leg and all the trentons on the left. So I can compare the losses.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Grim said:


> I have supposed white delbars. They are smaller than my other family of whites. Also the males look just like the hens. They are the same size and have the same wattles.
> 
> My other family is 'trentons' and they are much larger but very good looking and they both do well on my training flights. The delbars seem to train faster being lighter they seem to get stronger on the wing faster.
> 
> I band all my delbars on the right leg and all the trentons on the left. So I can compare the losses.


Thanks good info....thanks the banding idea too...now the question, does anyone know a reputable person that may have some sqeakers to sell?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

TipplerBeni said:


> or if its a color like yellow or red its a trenton


I have lots of reds but they are not Trentons. I don't think color has anything to do with it.

Dan


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> Best way is to get them from Mr. and Mrs. Delbar.


Now this sounds like a joke, but what do I know.....Is there a mr and mrs Delbar?......LoL...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Now this sounds like a joke, but what do I know.....Is there a mr and mrs Delbar?......LoL...


I'm sure there is SOMEWHERE.......now whether they have pigeons or not is another question..........LOL


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I haven't started breeding yet but I am sure I could breed some for you if your interested.


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

grim Im interested an im not to far from you Im in central fl also. I have some whites but they are experimental whites i call them. The guy i got them from said they are bandits with a line he has had for years and years. But I should of researched him before buying but his story was good. So if you have whites for sale let me know


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well I don't breed birds to sell so I never breed extras but once I start breeding I could breed some extras for if you would like. PM me your email.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info Grim. I am myself curious about these two: Delbar vs Trenton. Any pictures for comparison?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

I do know bandits are supposedto be good for racing but most are not solid whites though I know they can be ,now as for the delbars verses the trentons I have to say I dont have delbars but my trentons are slower to learn and are pretty big birds though they are still nice looking birds for sure


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes my trentons are large birds as well. As squeakers they are very tall and odd looking but as they mature they look really built. I have some mature cocks now and have had them out fly hawks so I don't feel they are to big. I don't have a digital camera anymore but I will take a shot of one of my trentons and delbars to show you with my phone.

Ok this photo the delbar is in the middle all cock birds. A trenton above and below.











Here is a trenton on nest cock (The trenton hens have small wattles)











Delbar on nest cock (They look just like the hens)


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah I love the way the trentons are built too , they look like they are ready for anything ...my stickelbauts are built more like your delbars thou nice pics .


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

spirit wings said:


> I have heard of these white delbars, but was wondering..how would I know they were delbars?.....and how really does one know they are delbars?......


You ask an interesting question, which could be applied to almost any strain.

Unless the original creator of the strain used birds with very distinguishable features, like say "Trentons"...most strains have names which are assigned to them, because the breeder says they are. I mean if I hand most fanciers three pigeons, can they say oh yes...this is the Ludo...this is the Smith...and oh yea...this is XYZ ? The answer is no, most people will look at a bird, and perhaps say ..."This is a nice bird...what is it ? "

So, besides the color, your birds could almost be anything.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> You ask an interesting question, which could be applied to almost any strain.
> 
> Unless the original creator of the strain used birds with very distinguishable features, like say "Trentons"...most strains have names which are assigned to them, because the breeder says they are. I mean if I hand most fanciers three pigeons, can they say oh yes...this is the Ludo...this is the Smith...and oh yea...this is XYZ ? The answer is no, most people will look at a bird, and perhaps say ..."This is a nice bird...what is it ? "
> 
> So, besides the color, your birds could almost be anything.


well I do think they have a bit of a "look" to them, the ones Ive seen are a smaller homer and I do believe they have a dark eye....if I can get that and call it a delbar thats fine with me as long as they are homers and they can home. so delbar like or actual delbar, both are fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Spirit this is a link to someone who sells delbars and mortvedts
, they seem to be pretty reputable as I see them selling them all the time on action and they have no bad feedback as far as I know..just goto the bottom of the page thats where they are listed  http://users.hky.com/donnas/public_html/wfl/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> Spirit this is a link to someone who sells delbars and mortvedts
> , they seem to be pretty reputable as I see them selling them all the time on action and they have no bad feedback as far as I know..just goto the bottom of the page thats where they are listed  http://users.hky.com/donnas/public_html/wfl/


well thanks!....again...you are a wealth of information


----------

